# Bengal ....



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been asked by the vet today if I know anybody who could give a lovely home to a 3 year old, male Bengal, also has 3 legs but is healthy and loving.

Sorry I don't have a photograph.


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Where are you?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oxfordshire.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I do believe this is the kitty in question Beautiful 3 legged Bengal boy for rehoming | Abingdon, Oxfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous fellow he is! :001_wub: And he has a lovely personality too, the advert says. 

Terribly sad his previous owner took him to the vet to be PTS when he'd had his leg broken from being hit by a car!  How could anyone who was supposed to love him be so cruel as not to want to give him a chance of life, albeit on 3 legs? 

I don't get some people..... I really don't.:frown2:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

He is very handsome. he's used to going out tho so he's going to need a secure garden. Bless!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's him, currently being cared for by a vet in Woodstock (Medivet).


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

OH and I had a serious chat about this boy at lunchtime today - we would both have loved to give him a home, but not knowing how he reacts to other cats is a major problem, especially as our boy Einstein is a rather nervous little boy and has been scared of other feline visitors to our garden in the past. We also can't cat proof our garden at the moment (rented accommodation & concrete fence posts...) so we wouldn't feel safe him being out and about - especially given his previous vehicular tangle 

shame, is looks gorgeous


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Did this guy ever find a home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not yet, still at vets hoping for a home.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Not yet, still at vets hoping for a home.


 Poor thing. Hope he finds a home soon. Wish I could take him but can't offer outdoor access.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is safe hun, I would also have taken him if I could give outdoor access, vets wont pts, so don't worry. xx


----------

